

Interning and Expanding Reach As An Entrepreneur - willstrimling

Hello Hacker News,<p>I'm in a bit of a frustrating situation.<p>First off, let me introduce myself. My name is Will and i'm 15, living in the SF Bay Area. I've been coding for a few years now, starting at 11 with C++, then moving to iPhone later that year and spent a while working as a freelance iOS Developer. Since 6 months ago, I've worked with PHP, HTML, and CSS, because I've interesting in creating my own Web Apps and really working with starting some websites/companies. I have a distinct passion for entrepreneurship and I really want to explore the realms of the business.<p>Anyway, now to the point. I've been encouraged by parents and by my own intuition to explore for a summer program at a college or a summer internship at a SF Bay startup. I really want to get into the community and learn from all those more experienced than me. I've done camps for middle school age kids in the past but I have always been too experienced for the camps.<p>What I'm asking:
Is there any startups that you know of that are in the SF Bay Area and are looking for an unpaid intern who doesn't suck?<p>If not, do you know of any high-level college programs for teenagers with a passion for programming and business where I will be challenged?<p>I'm looking forward to reading your responses, and hopefully doing some awesome stuff this summer.<p>Thanks,
Will
======
jasonshen
You'll learn tons if you work at a even half-way decent startup, more at a
good one - and there are plenty of those in the Bay Area. Might want to start
here: [http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-in-San-Francisco-Bay-
Are...](http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-in-San-Francisco-Bay-Area-are-
hiring-interns) and even here: [http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-are-
hiring-in-the-San-Fr...](http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-are-hiring-in-
the-San-Francisco-Bay-Area) \- as any startup that wants full-time folks
wouldn't mind getting free labor as well.

Obviously I'm going to suggest isocket (<http://isocket.com>) - where I work
now. Lots of opportunities to do great work here.

------
vantran
What are you looking to do? What do you want to learn about?

There are tons of work in a startup, it's important to have some ideas of what
you want to get out of the experience. Otherwise I'm afraid you might end up
just doing the majority of grunt work, where you don't learn much. You
certainly don't want that if you're not getting paid!

I've done unpaid internship at a startup before, and I don't think you want to
be treated like an intern. Your time is not valued (since they aren't paying
you). They listen to your ideas, but won't implement them, etc...

Instead, I suggest you work on your own projects, with experienced mentors
guiding you. This way you have actual freedom on what you work, you can still
learn, and most importantly you'll actually turn an idea to something concrete
yourself, from start to finish.

Of course, finding mentors is the hard part. If you're around in SF, send me
an email, perhaps I can help.

~~~
iworkforthem
I agree with @vantran. Getting paid and the time you are going to spend should
definitely be valued a bit more, especially by yourself. Unless you have
specific goals/objectives on why you want to take on a internship, why then
would you want to do one? Instead, get a few friends and make something and
try selling it, the experience you gain will be much more beneficial.

------
gcheong
I would also keep my eyes open for startup-weekend/hackathon type events:

<http://startupweekend.org/>

~~~
willstrimling
I have been :) I'll continue to keep my eyes open, but that is something i'm
definitely trying to do.

------
MathieuGosselin
15 and that much knowledge and motivation! Congrats!... Cause you just make me
feel old at 26 ;-)

I have no clues about SF. But wish you the best of luck!

